# Hello fellow TT drivers



## Macca (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi All,
Just want to say what a great site this is, have had my 2001 black 180 coupe for 8 months 
and have found some of the posts really helpfull, especially the dashboard pod problem, got my local
dealer to do it free of charge. 

Anyway, got another slight problem the passenger window keeps dropping when the car is locked and parked up,
a mate said this maybe due to a weak battery , any ideas ???

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome sorry cant help with your window try a post in the mk1 section 
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Macca said:


> Hi All,
> Just want to say what a great site this is, have had my 2001 black 180 coupe for 8 months
> and have found some of the posts really helpfull, especially the dashboard pod problem, got my local
> dealer to do it free of charge.
> ...


Macca aka Steve

Cant say to the problem do a search mate... I hope you enjoy TT Forum...as noted by my peer above write up in the Mk1 Section.. someone may know or have had the same problem...

Someone could do a VagCom check too.

N


----------



## Macca (Dec 17, 2009)

yeah good thinking , i've post a post on the MK1 forum.

hope i can get it sorted soon, heavy snow predicted tonight , hope it doesn't settle in the seats :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Macca said:


> yeah good thinking , i've post a post on the MK1 forum.
> 
> hope i can get it sorted soon, heavy snow predicted tonight , hope it doesn't settle in the seats :lol:


Get a black bag, 3M low tack tape... cover the area..better than shit in the car...


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to the TT Forum.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the TT Forum, i hope you have managed to get the window sorted since posting this up

ATB

Paul


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the fourm


----------

